# 2/26 Main Event + 2/28 Smackdown Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0225/571649/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-main-event/



> *DARK MATCH:*
> 
> The Miz def Fandango
> 
> ...


http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0225/571651/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-smackdown/



> *SMACKDOWN:*
> 
> * Batista opens SmackDown and gets booed heavily. He says he will beat everyone and out comes Dolph Ziggler. Ziggler challenges Batista. Batista laughs at him and accepts the challenge. Ziggler dropkicks Batista.
> 
> ...


http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10036042.shtml



> *SMACKDOWN:*
> 
> Smackdown opened with a memorial for Nelson Frazier, Jr. (a/k/a Mabel, Viscera, Big Daddy V)... The Uso's and Daniel Bryan vs. The New Age Outlaws and Kane was hyped, plus an A.J. Lee vs. Cameron rematch.
> 
> ...


Milwaukee, Wisconsin


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

> Torito got the pin on Heath Slater


:westbrook3

We ever getting the Cody/Goldust match for Wrestlemania or is that another nice match that we can't have?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

This Smackdown could be interesting!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

For now at least, Aksana's punishment tour has stopped and the Super Powered Total Divas do not get a win for once. Good.

And for fuck's sake, can we please get Goldie/Cody for WM? They do not need to be stuck doing matches with fucking El Torito.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Can't wait to hear those fake SD pops for Big Dave :lmao


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sandow is in complete no man's land


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Miz and Fandango doing dark match duty tho...


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Torito pinned Heath Slater :bosh3


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Sandow is in complete no man's land


Tell me about it. 

But remember all the "wait and see" when he lost against Cena? Yeah, right. :lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

My man Slater deserves better than this.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Remember when they actually let sandow be a character and cut good promos? Sigh 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Benjamin Tucker of PWTorch is live-tweeting from the show:

https://twitter.com/btuckertorch

Oh, and Batista officially just turned heel.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh damn, Ziggler is jobbing to Batista tonight? :/


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Batista turned heel...I guess it was a matter of time.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

So heel vs heel it is then.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hahaha, Ziggler rules.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

miz and fandango are slowly becoming no bodies.. and poor sandow even if he his career was treasure aint no pirate gonna find his ass anywhere


----------



## xOptix (Feb 18, 2014)

Jebus...looks like I'll be going to be early that night. None of those bouts do anything for me.

Lame Event:

Terminate the contract for Los Matadores
Put the Divas division on hiatus until they either train them better or get legit talent (read: NOT FUCKING SUPER MODELS)
Dump Bad News Barrett because he hasn't been funny EVER
Nobody cares
Stop screwing around with Sandow and let the man show what he can do!

At least Alicia Fox is easy on the eyes.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

doesnt matter what Batista is I wont give a fuck about him period just like Sheamus guys I could give a shit about because they dont appeal to me anymore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sandow still reaping those "benefits" from losing to one armed Cena. :fpalm


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Sheamus vs. Del Rio.. Both are great in ring workers, but have no chemistry together. Meh.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

So either Orton goes face or it becomes a three way with Bryan getting the title shot.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Batista as heel means Authority dumps Randy for him, I assume.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Chrome said:


> :westbrook3
> 
> We ever getting the Cody/Goldust match for Wrestlemania or is that another nice match that we can't have?


I have a sneaking suspicion that Cody/Goldust may have been scrapped in favor of the _other_ tag-team breakup in Cesaro/Swagger. I really hope that isn't the case, Cody's always getting shafted in favor of someone or something else.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Orton is become face sorry people no triple threat


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

shought321 said:


> So either Orton goes face or it becomes a three way with Bryan getting the title shot.


neither. It will be Heel vs Heel, they will still do Bryan vs Hunter and everyone will still boo Orton and he will still act like a heel.


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

* Batista opens SmackDown and gets booed heavily. He says he will beat everyone and out comes Dolph Ziggler. Ziggler challenges Batista. Batista laughs at him and accepts the challenge. Ziggler dropkicks Batista.

* Jack Swagger and Cesaro defeated Mark Henry and Big E. Cesaro hit the Neutralizer on Henry. There was a lot of tension between Swagger and Cesaro.

* Backstage segment with Alberto Del Rio and Vickie Guerrero. Del Rio wants the night off but doesn't get it. Sheamus comes in and challenges him to a match.


Cesaro hitting the Neutralizer on Henry:mark:

poor old Zigs is gonna have to job again it seems


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batista vs Ziggler, 18 seconds part 2. :ti


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow they actually went through turning him heel not like they had a choice 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Remember when Sandow cashed in and lost to Cena in a great match even though he brutally attacked Cena before the match. And many said wait and see, or he will get pushed after it. Dude is so far under i'm not sure he'll ever be good again.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

They know the crowd is gonna shit all over they're WM match so they'll think having them both heel will "make more sense" 

Lmao. This fucking company.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ah, fuuuuuuuuck, guess this just solidifies the Real American disbandment. It's all Colter's fault in the whole pitting them against each other thing. I am disappointed. Commence the stereotypical disbandment (heel tag partner gets jealous, made to look dumb, face partner comes out on top) and halfassed feud.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Batista actually turned heel? Holy hell... my hopes for Punk returning just went up quite a bit. No way they're doing heel vs. heel... I mean they could just turn Orton face, but at this point that would be stupid. Bryan's occupied with HHH, so maybe they're giving Punk what he wants, the main event at Mania, and doing it in a triple threat. :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Swagger looks so fat in your sig.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Swagger looks so fat in your sig.


This is relevant and I should care why? 

?????????


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Batista turning heel kinda puts the kibosh on that "report" Meltzer had about how WWE is desperately trying to get Batista over as a face with his promos on Raw and Smackdown. At least tonight, Big Dave did the promo before he wrestled later. That one last night was nothing but him gasping for air.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

If the Real Americans do split up, they should still keep Zeb around. He's one of the best parts of the show each week. He's great in the managerial role to help get people over. He's helped Cesaro and Swagger a lot.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> Orton is become face sorry people no triple threat


I cant see them doing a triple threat either

The three theoretical options are: Heel vs. Heel (Can't believe theyd do this), a triple threat (with who? Punk is gone and nobody else makes the match any better), or turn Orton face 

Turning Orton face sucks but what else are they going to do? Booked into a corner


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Sheamus/Christian is such a shit Wrestlemania match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> If the Real Americans do split up, they should still keep Zeb around. He's one of the best parts of the show each week. He's great in the managerial role to help get people over. He's helped Cesaro and Swagger a lot.


Agreed. Still find it bizarre that he's more than likely siding with Cesaro, which makes little to no sense if Cesaro is turning face.

Either way I enjoy Zeb. One of the best mic workers of all time, imho.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Your_Solution said:


> I cant see them doing a triple threat either
> 
> The three theoretical options are: Heel vs. Heel (Can't believe theyd do this), a triple threat (with who? Punk is gone and nobody else makes the match any better), or turn Orton face
> 
> Turning Orton face sucks but what else are they going to do? Booked into a corner


turning Orton won't matter he will still get booed heavily (Chicago, Washington DC, Brooklyn, Memphis, New Orleans, & San Antonio) will kill the guy and yesterday reports say that after a short pop he got heavy "You Suck Too" chants (along with other wrestler names) it wills tay heel vs heel with some tweener stuff from Orton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Agreed. Still find it bizarre that he's more than likely siding with Cesaro, which makes little to no sense if Cesaro is turning face.
> 
> Either way I enjoy Zeb. One of the best mic workers of all time, imho.


Cesaro is brutal on the mic, he needs Zeb, face or heel. I'm sure they can find a way to make sense of Zeb turning face, there's always a way to do it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep, looks like Orton will be a quasi-face at least for WM. Still good that Batista is heel because now he has way more freedom to be unleashed and it'll be funny to see him lash out at the crowd since it's so natural for him.

Will be funny if Batista completely squashes Job Ziggler. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cesaro is brutal on the mic, he needs Zeb, face or heel. I'm sure they can find a way to make sense of Zeb turning face, there's always a way to do it.


For some reason I feel they would have at LEAST attempted to have Zeb come off a little less racist/offensive if their eventual plan was for a face turn for him and Cesaro. For a while there Zeb did turn it down, but then right before and at EC he was full on being a heel. Granted, he's still supposed to be a heel, but you think they would have attempted to make him come off as less heel-ish or something.

I dunno, their disbandment is gonna be weird, although probably generic as hell (even though both deserve better than that).


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

JY57 said:


> turning Orton won't matter he will still get booed heavily (Chicago, Washington DC, Brooklyn, Memphis, New Orleans, & San Antonio) will kill the guy and yesterday reports say that after a short pop he got heavy "You Suck Too" chants (along with other wrestler names) it wills tay heel vs heel with some tweener stuff from Orton


I know turning Orton is a tough sell but in my mind its a better alternative than not having a face in the title match of WM30. Either way this is shaping up to be pretty hilarious


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan and Uso vs Outlaws and Kane tonight. Who will carry the march for those old timers?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Batista wearing a Djemba Djemba hat, skinny jeans, nike trainers and no top. Jeez.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A heel vs heel will be a WM first. Lets see how it plays out could be inserting. Im giving it a chance I suggest most of you do too and not whine and complain


----------



## Joker King (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow, so Batista is fully heel right now?


----------



## Joker King (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow, so Batista is fully heel right now?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

lol Batista with that meathead response.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Yep, looks like Orton will be a quasi-face at least for WM. Still good that Batista is heel because now he has way more freedom to be unleashed and it'll be funny to see him lash out at the crowd since it's so natural for him.
> 
> Will be funny if Batista completely squashes Job Ziggler. :lol


I agree can't wait to see Batista not hold back and be fake anymore


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> A heel vs heel will be a WM first. Lets see how it plays out could be inserting. Im giving it a chance I suggest most of you do too and not whine and complain




Just because YOU are giving it a chance doesn't mean anyone else should. This joke of a title match at a milestone WM deserves all the negative shit it'll get. It absolutely doesn't even DESERVE a chance. That's how big of a mistake it is.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Cesaro hit the Neutralizer on Henry


whatttt


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

30 years of Wrestlemania. The 10th and 20th Manias were monumental with their spectacular endings. How the fuck is that going to happen with one heel who people find boring vs. one heel who most people don't care about?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Just because YOU are giving it a chance doesn't mean anyone else should. This joke of a title match at a milestone WM deserves all the negative shit it'll get. It absolutely doesn't even DESERVE a chance. That's how big of a mistake it is.


oh is somebody not getting what they want? boo hoo :HHH2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ziggler squashed. Color me surprised.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

At least if it's heel vs heel, it'll make sense when both guys get booed :lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cesaro is brutal on the mic, he needs Zeb, face or heel. I'm sure they can find a way to make sense of Zeb turning face, there's always a way to do it.


crowd reacts well with them now.. getting the we the people chants during matches and pre match without massive boos is a good sign of being a face even hes not


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Just because YOU are giving it a chance doesn't mean anyone else should. This joke of a title match at a milestone WM deserves all the negative shit it'll get. It absolutely doesn't even DESERVE a chance. That's how big of a mistake it is.


Spot on.


----------



## Joker King (Feb 21, 2014)

I see people talking about "milestone" wrestlemania, but the funny thing is WWE probably doesn't give two fucks about the number 30. It's going to be used as a marketing ploy, nothing more. All they care about is a successful buyrate.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> 30 years of Wrestlemania. The 10th and 20th Manias were monumental with their spectacular endings. How the fuck is that going to happen with one heel who people find boring vs. one heel who most people don't care about?


DB making HHH tap out and close the show will be one of those monumental moment. He doesn't need to win the title to make that happen


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> 30 years of Wrestlemania. The 10th and 20th Manias were monumental with their spectacular endings. How the fuck is that going to happen with one heel who people find boring vs. one heel who most people don't care about?


This is also spot on.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Joker King said:


> I see people talking about "milestone" wrestlemania, but the funny thing is WWE probably doesn't give two fucks about the number 30. It's going to be used as a marketing ploy, nothing more. All they care about is a successful buyrate.


Exactly WWE is treating WM like the super bowl. Anniversary and milestones WMs don't mean shit anymore.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> oh is somebody not getting what they want? boo hoo :HHH2


Im higher on the match now that Bryan/HHH is set to happen and Batista is going heel. Much more interesting now


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Your_Solution said:


> Im higher on the match now that Bryan/HHH is set to happen and Batista is going heel. Much more interesting now


It defiantly is
Im really excited and looking forward to it. HHH vs DB has potential to be a show stealer


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Benoit and Eddie hugging in the ring at the end of WM20. WM30 will be fans throwing trash at Batista.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So Ziggler is tasked with making Batista look good? Bump like mad and do all the work while Batista stands there so he doesn't gas? 

And I agree Zeb needs to stick around. Have him find new talent to manage. I still think he could stay with Cesaro, dropping Swagger and claiming it's the US worker that is to blame for America, not the immigrants - that Cesaro is "America's Greatest Import" and even go as far as starting a stable of all foreign talent built around Cesaro. But it will not be as Cesaro is going to go face - though is terrible on the mic and there is no face mouthpiece/managers UNLESS he is paired with Hogan through WM at least. Cesaro w/Hogan vs Swagger w/Colter could be a decent enough undercard match on the WM card.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

during Batista's match reportedly fans were chanting boring and CM Punk


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> DB making HHH tap out and close the show will be one of those monumental moment. He doesn't need to win the title to make that happen




No it won't, Cena making HHH tap out wasn't a monumental WM moment, so how the hell is Bryan doing that different? Its not. Its a high profile match, but absolutely not gonna be one of the biggest WM moments ever. 

You're clearly overrating HHH here.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JY57 said:


> during Batista's match reportedly fans were chanting boring and CM Punk


That is something the announcers can ignore. Those punk chants will go away. Obviously next week on raw in chicago it wont, but it will eventually. The punk chants have been less and less latley


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Re-match between The Shield vs Wyatts made by Hunter for next week in Chicago


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Only Batista can illicit a boring chant during a Ziggler match.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> The punk chants have been less and less latley


They have? This is now 3 days in a row. The PPV on Sunday, Raw on Monday and Smackdown on Tuesday. Doesn't sound like they're less to me.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

xdoomsayerx said:


> No it won't, Cena making HHH tap out wasn't a monumental WM moment, so how the hell is Bryan doing that different? Its not. Its a high profile match, but absolutely not gonna be one of the biggest WM moments ever.
> 
> You're clearly overrating HHH here.


and you're clearly whining too much my friend


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Re-match between The Shield vs Wyatts made by Hunter for next week in Chicago


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Oakue said:


> They have? This is now 3 days in a row. The PPV on Sunday, Raw on Monday and Smackdown on Tuesday. Doesn't sound like they're less to me.


I mean less on the show. I heard them chant it one time on raw very briefly. It will go away soon. They should be chanting DB not punk


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

JY57 said:


> Re-match between The Shield vs Wyatts made by Hunter for next week in Chicago


:yes


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

So, are we going to get Ambrose taking Reigns out? Surprised they're still feuding. What's Cena going to do next week?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Bryan having two matches and winning the WWE title from Batista to end Mania would be your Mania moment.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They're pulling out Wyatt's vs Shield II to try to counter the Punk chants. :lmao

It's not gonna work.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> So, are we going to get Ambrose taking Reigns out? Surprised they're still feuding. What's Cena going to do next week?


Cena is kayfabe injured. Shield/ Wyatt Fam. next week is set up for dean to abandon the shield.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Shield Vs Wyatts II? And I'm gonna be there liiiiive! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're pulling out Wyatt's vs Shield II to try to counter the Punk chants. :lmao
> 
> It's not gonna work.


I'm sure they'll have some other filler shit for them to chant


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

JY57 said:


> Re-match between The Shield vs Wyatts made by Hunter for next week in Chicago


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

How can they possibly make Orton face over the next month? Anything they try the Bryan fanatics will see right through...


----------



## Joker King (Feb 21, 2014)

So its gonna be Sheamus vs Christian for wrestlemania? are you fucking kidding me? fpalm 

Sheamus deserves way better than the irrelevant midget.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're pulling out Wyatt's vs Shield II to try to counter the Punk chants. :lmao
> 
> It's not gonna work.


I think the fans will be heavily invested in the match. But, yeah, we'll get Punk chants all night.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Exactly WWE is treating WM like the super bowl. Anniversary and milestones WMs don't mean shit anymore.


Yeah, but this Mania is selling the Network which by default makes it the most important Mania in years. Putting two guys in the main event that people are actively telling you they don't want to see is just idiotic.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Re-match between The Shield vs Wyatts made by Hunter for next week in Chicago


:mark:


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So much for all that talking of Langston getting injured.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

So AJ retains against in a title rematch against Cameron, and Brock is advertised to respond to Taker's actions from the signing on RAW this Monday.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Waffelz said:


> I think the fans will be heavily invested in the match. But, yeah, we'll get Punk chants all night.


I just don't think they'll give ANYTHING a chance. They might even ignore Daniel Bryan. Punk is not just a hometown guy there, he's EVERYTHING to that crowd.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I just don't think they'll give ANYTHING a chance. They might even ignore Daniel Bryan. Punk is not just a hometown guy there, he's EVERYTHING to that crowd.


I think Wyatt/shield will get love, Daniel Bryan, and whatever taker/Brock do other than that hold ur hats for the shitstorm incoming


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Three shows in a row Bryan has kicked out a finisher.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

xdoomsayerx said:


> No it won't, Cena making HHH tap out wasn't a monumental WM moment, so how the hell is Bryan doing that different? Its not. Its a high profile match, but absolutely not gonna be one of the biggest WM moments ever.
> 
> You're clearly overrating HHH here.


i think hes referring to another case of someone making hunter tap at wrestlemania


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan kicking out of the fameasser. What finisher is next?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

#Mark said:


> Yeah, but this Mania is selling the Network which by default makes it the most important Mania in years. Putting two guys in the main event that people are actively telling you they don't want to see is just idiotic.


But it wont be the main event (last match) tho


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The commercials are going to absolutely rape that Shield/Wyatts rematch.

At least make it no holds barred as well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

OML said:


> I think Wyatt/shield will get love, Daniel Bryan, and whatever taker/Brock do other than that hold ur hats for the shitstorm incoming


I just can't see it. Punk is NOT just another popular, main event wrestler to a Chicago wrestling crowd, he's Elvis, he's John Lennon, he's James Dean. The ONLY thing that is gonna stop them from ruining the ENTIRE show is the man himself.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

So...what? They're going with heel vs. heel at Wrestlemania? Do they have Punk coming back on Monday and being put in the title match?

If they're really going heel vs. heel, it should be a lock that Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar closes.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I love the idea of heel vs. heel at WM with Orton and Batista. I hope they mess around with the crowd.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Apparently somebody shit on the floor at SD


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^
:jaydamn

Feel bad for that guy who has to clean it up.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice to see The Wyatts having an effect on some members of the audience.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Apparently somebody shit on the floor at SD


I bet it was a Daniel Bryan or a Punk fan


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

The fans are now literally shitting on the product. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh for fucks sake! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Now if they would have flung it at Batista...

But really, how can somebody take a shit in the middle of a crowd - smell would hit instantly. Unless the person was ill and the shit exploded down their pant leg as they were running to the BR or exit or whatever.  You couldn't just drop trou and cop a squat, probably was some dame in a skirt - nasty buggers they can be...


----------



## Troy729 (Feb 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Apparently somebody shit on the floor at SD


Hey, CM Punk's shat on the show figuratively and literally, figure the fans were bound to follow suit sooner or later.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

So they took a shit and then just left? The fucking temerity of some people, could have just waited for the divas match for God sake.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Why doesn't the wwe instruct a still under contract CM Punk to tweet fans to stand down and how it was his choice to leave etc, and for that matter why doesn't the wwe do the same with Bryan, have him go on radio shows and the like and play nice with the idea that he gets HHH and how it's higher profile for him and that his fans shouldn't ruin the title match etc? Of course Punk could refuse as he's all but officially finished and if he leaked the fact that the wwe tried to strong arm him, his fans would get even more rabid, but Bryan wouldn't have much of a choice but to play company man.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

All this talk of shit. :lmao


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Dat main event, attitude era vs current era.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't worry, Sandow lost to Cena so he's obviously going to get a push! Also Eva oh god, how awful was that match?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Shield vs Wyatts II should have a stipulation. The constant tagging will take away from the rematch.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

1) Those people look incredible calm and content for someone just shitting on the floor.

2) How the fuck does someone shit on the floor with people in chairs everywhere, without being stopped!?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> 1) Those people look incredible calm and content for someone just shitting on the floor.
> 
> 2) How the fuck does someone shit on the floor with people in chairs everywhere, without being stopped!?


Exactly what I was thinking. :lmao


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Apparently somebody shit on the floor at SD


If you look at the Titantron in the background it looks like there was a divas match going on. Usually it's the diva matches that are used for bathroom breaks anyway.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA that looked like some explosive shit!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao :lmao

In all seriousness it was probably some handicapped person. Still pretty funny. 

On topic, we've got the main event undisputed title match at the biggest milestone of Wrestlemania yet and its between two guys playing heels (not sure if Batista will "officially" be one but he might as well be). What a mess.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Batista was a good heel back in 2009. Hopefully he plays the same character.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I went to the show tonight and it was pretty good. And I got pictures taken with Daniel Bryan, Emma, and Xavier Woods after the show :yes


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Ratman said:


> I went to the show tonight and it was pretty good. And I got pictures taken with Daniel Bryan, Emma, and Xavier Woods after the show :yes


Wow, that's nice. Hope you had a good time.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Vyer said:


> Wow, that's nice. Hope you had a good time.


Yeah it was lotta fun. But yeah my Xavier Woods pic didn't turn out too good but here's the other two


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

What is that white powder-looking thing? Is that part of the shit as well?

Oh, and it looks like Batista is turning heel finally.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

xdoomsayerx said:


> No it won't, Cena making HHH tap out wasn't a monumental WM moment, so how the hell is Bryan doing that different? Its not. Its a high profile match, but absolutely not gonna be one of the biggest WM moments ever.
> 
> You're clearly overrating HHH here.


That's because H won a tournament to set up his feud with Cena only about a month before WrestleMania 22. The feud between Bryan and H started the moment Bryan was cost the title at SummerSlam. Besides that, the fans won't boo Bryan and cheer for Triple H.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Joker King said:


> So its gonna be Sheamus vs Christian for wrestlemania? are you fucking kidding me? fpalm
> 
> *Sheamus deserves way better than the irrelevant midget.*


Listen here, fuckstick. I'll have you know that Christian is 6 ft 1 in.

At least be accurate and write "Sheamus deserves way better than the irrelevant man of slightly above-average height."


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

MoneyStax said:


> The fans are now literally shitting on the product. :lol


For fucks sake :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

How the hell is the rest of the crowd so calm with the shit on the floor? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Smackdown seems riveting this week :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Now if they would have flung it at Batista...
> 
> But really, how can somebody take a shit in the middle of a crowd - smell would hit instantly. Unless the person was ill and the shit exploded down their pant leg as they were running to the BR or exit or whatever. You couldn't just drop trou and cop a squat, probably was some dame in a skirt - nasty buggers they can be...


I read a guy who was there twitter account and he thought the guy who did it looked like a special needs case. I would have been barfing everywhere if I were there.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Batista heel turn? So, as it stands, they are doing heel vs heel for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at Wrestlemania? Where the fuck is the logic to that?
I cannot believe how fucked Mania looks right now, the hottest guy in the company gets punted into a match with HHH to make way for a guy who is so detested by the fans they are having to force a heel turn while only weeks away from what should be the biggest event in the history of the WWE.

WWE....why must you make it so hard for us?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> A heel vs heel will be a WM first. Lets see how it plays out could be inserting. Im giving it a chance I suggest most of you do too and not whine and complain


It is going to awful and no one wants to see it minus a few people

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

So they're gonna make this heel vs heel? as they can't turn Orton face in 5 weeks. Surely this fuckery can't close the show.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

This heel vs heel for the Mania 30 main event makes no sense. Surely, they are bringing back Punk now?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks like a good show. Might watch for the 1st time in a while.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

They're going to try and turn Orton babyface, aren't they? Christ fpalm


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh just let Sandow try-out for a colour commentator spot or st on NXT if you're willing to do nothing with him but job him to talents 10x worse than him every week.

Batista officially heel was needed, doubt he can top 2010 Heel Batista, but give it a go.

Wyatt's/Shield rematch :mark:


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

AyrshireBlue said:


> So they're gonna make this heel vs heel? as they can't turn Orton face in 5 weeks. Surely this fuckery can't close the show.


After what Orton did to Bryan and how he beat Cena..he's not turning face. Right now...this is looking like one of the worst title matches in the history of pro wrestling.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Apparently somebody shit on the floor at SD


:lol


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Well it seems Batista return hasn't been a flop now since he officially turned Heel. But for the title match itself, its going to be a true shit storm whether Orton turns Face or not.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

still can't decide if Ziggler getting mic time there was good or not? even if he was squashed


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Heel vs Heel at Mania :ti

And now people are literally shitting on WWE. If Chicago people see that it is going to be a very stinky RAW next week. :ti


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

lol @ the ziggler squash. As if they could make it anymore obvious he was being used as a representation of Daniel Bryan given the content of the promo beforehand. Man, this Mania is going to be fucking awful. Funny though.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

So more big teases of Batista going full blown heel. Well...it's not like they have a choice lol. It's not like Cena who has a big fanbase as well as detractors. Most people HATE Batista right now. I wonder if they will slowly turn Orton face as the week's go by.....would be funny if it was heel vs heel though.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Ratman said:


> Yeah it was lotta fun. But yeah my Xavier Woods pic didn't turn out too good but here's the other two


Man I'm so jealous you got to meet Emma and especially Bryan.


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

The Titus-Darren feud has already fallen to Main Event the week after their first PPV match. Unsurprising...midcard stories can't last more than 3 weeks on the two big shows in today's WWE. 

Sucks to see Ziggler getting squashed by Batista when he's so much better than that. Must feed the old man. Make him look dominant, even though he looks like a joke.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

2 things im intrested about this week`s Smackdown:

-Batista`s fake pop

-Mysterious shit on the floor


----------



## SaltyKernels (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks like that fella had to get the sawdust out for the mess on the floor. Takes me back to my movie theater days.

Aside from that, happy to see a Batista heel turn. I've always preferred him as a heel. More interesting.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Woohoo! 

So Batista definitely a heel? 

BRING ON CHICAGO unk2 :mark:


----------



## Sliced Bread no2 (Oct 23, 2013)

So we're gonna see Christian vs. Sheamus at Wrestlemania?

...yay?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

So Batista seems to officially be heel now. So basically the only options are to:

1) Have a heel vs. heel main event.
2) Turn Orton face. 
3) Add someone to the match.

Heel vs. heel is very unlikely. Turning Orton face just a few weeks before Mania also seems unlikely. So it looks like adding someone to the match is the only real option. Who could be added though? Bryan vs. Triple H seems very likely so the only real choice is Punk. If Punk doesn't return on Raw this week coming though, I guess it'll just be Orton vs. Batista.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm still unsure if heel Batistia will do anything. Are they going to boo him just because he is a heel now? Or boo him just because he is still in the main event at WM? Fans are still going boo the hell out of the match regardless.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> So Batista definitely a heel?
> 
> BRING ON CHICAGO unk2 :mark:


I can't wait to hear the insults Batista will have for that smark crowd


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Sliced Bread no2 said:


> So we're gonna see Christian vs. Sheamus at Wrestlemania?
> 
> ...yay?


After they had 900 Matches on Free TV? Yeah, No thank you.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Right so now that Batista is a heel it masks the fact he still shouldn't be anywhere near the main event?

I'm sorry but Batista was forced to do this purely because of the backlash that he received after his return. Now we have two guys in the main event looking for boos from the audience in a main event that no one gives a shit about.. I'm sorry but you can spin this feud any way you want, whether it be face Orton or heel Batista it still doesn't change a thing that this feud and match is a disgrace. 

To see guys like Ziggler lose out on opportunities like this and for Orton and Batista to get their 100th is sickening.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

BOOTISTA turned? Awesome news. It would have been utterly silly to carry on the way they were. Besides, heel 2010 Batista was gold. If he can channel that, and I think he can lol, this should make for some good TV. I just don't know how they handle Orton in all this. Tweener probably.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Sliced Bread no2 said:


> So we're gonna see Christian vs. Sheamus at Wrestlemania?
> 
> ...yay?


Jesus Christ! Wrestlemania 30 already sucks donkey balls, and now they want to be superficial.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> BOOTISTA turned? Awesome news. It would have been utterly silly to carry on the way they were. Besides, heel 2010 Batista was gold. If he can channel that, and I think he can lol, this should make for some good TV. I just don't know how they handle Orton in all this. Tweener probably.


Orton won't recieve better treatment, just go with two douchebags and try to add a babyface into the fold.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Out came Dolph Ziggler. He said Batista is a *dinosaur and sooner or later they become extinct*


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

If I would have met Emma I would have instantly had a raging stiffy that would have lasted all night


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> If I would have met Emma I would have instantly had a raging stiffy that would have lasted all night


:lmao

She's prettier in person imo though


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

That Swag... :banderas


----------



## Jake England (Dec 4, 2013)

they should not be doing this to Heath Slater


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

As much as i enjoy Heel Christian i would rather it be a face vs face with it ending in Shaemus turning Heel because the guy just needs it.


----------



## maxitalian (Jun 26, 2012)

Batista is not the same of 2010. He's never ben great in the ring, but now he doesn't even seem a wrestler to me, he's just awful: mic-wise and in ring-wise

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xios (Jun 18, 2012)

WWE Main Event

Sin Cara defeated Damien Sandow :lmao

WWE Superstars

Kofi Kingston defeated Damien Sandow :lmao

It looks like we have new no days off :lmao


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

It"ll be good to see Batista cut loose on the crowd.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Sliced Bread no2 said:


> So we're gonna see Christian vs. Sheamus at Wrestlemania?
> 
> ...yay?


He'll get injured before then :/


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

So they're basically trying to turn Batista into an old school anti hero by having him reference the attitude era. It'll be interesting to see if it works.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Yay another 3 on 3 tag match that will lead to nowhere... only this time is no the Shield but the Usos.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Fucking awesome promo by Batista, guy's a natural at playing heel.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Bray Wyatt came off as a face to me on Smackdown.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Decent promo by Batista...taking shots at Hogan and the Rock to incredible heat. The Bryan fans are on his ass though...lol.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Good heel promo from Batista. Also Dolph at the opening segment was gold.Straight to the point...Their match thought shouldn't be so quick..


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like we finally have that "Anti-Smark" heel in the WWE. Great promo by Batista. But if WWE really wants to try something risky they would see if they could have Batista turn Orton into a face. How would the crowd react if Batista went in on Orton about him going AWOL? Or bring up Orton's history of failing drug tests?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

JamesK said:


> Good heel promo from Batista. Also Dolph at the opening segment was gold.Straight to the point...Their match thought shouldn't be so quick..


Yeah, that was an awesome opening segment. Batista's promo was fantastic and Dolph was great as well, Could have given Dolph a huge rub if they gave them 10-15 minutes. Anyways, I'm looking forward to the inevitable Batista/Bryan program this summer.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Batista did pretty well on SD imo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Weird, my online stream didn't show The Real Americans tag match. Just showed Big vs Cesaro from RAW.


----------



## JackToTheBone (Nov 22, 2009)

The heat Batista is getting is out of this world. I can only think back to Triple H from 2003 to 2005 for a man with that much hatred steaming from the fans. He is basically the anti Daniel Bryan and if I were them I have Batista winning the belt at WM 30 and holding it till summerslam were he meats Daniel Bryan in what could be the most anticipated match in years. When Batista starts putting him down for being a Vanilla midget and being ugly as shit people will literaly pay anything just to watch bryan beat the shit out of him and take the belt.


Batista-Daniel Bryan screams money to me


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

^^
I agree with you.

Good Heel promo from Batista, I like how he is officially making "_Deal With It!"_ his catchphrase and he went straight to the point of explaining how he couldn't understand that the audience can get behind wrestlers like Daniel Bryan or a Dolph Ziggler. 

Late 09/10 Batista has finally reborn, I just wish his tolerable in ring ability would too.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The big problem is that the guy can't seem to go in the ring. Maybe he will prove everybody wrong at Wrestlemania but objectively you have to look at his age and ring rust and come to the conclusion that he's not ready to carry such a big match. But he was making the most of the heat he was getting on Smackdown and pushed all the right buttons in order to make himself even more hated.

They should've always just continued right where he left off during 2010. Now that he's on track, they just need to find a proper face for him to feud with because Orton is not exactly one of the crowd favorites right now.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Is Smackdown not on Sky Sports any more?


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Arthurgos said:


> As much as i enjoy Heel Christian i would rather it be a face vs face with it ending in Shaemus turning Heel because the guy just needs it.


End Christians career


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Zigberg said:


> Is Smackdown not on Sky Sports any more?


It was on tonight (last night) at half 9. Was a goodesh show nice heel promo from Batista, if he wins at rumble they'll probably go Bootista vs Bryan at extreme rules


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Are they now piping in boos for batista ha ha ha
and what a loser with that stupid hat and wife beater


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

First time watching Smackdown in years.

So they just enhanced the Batista boos? Lol atleast they took the hint.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

So Batista's a heel now? If that's the case, at least they turned him lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its a fact I get gassed after 5 minutes

DEAL WITH IT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan would legit kick the crap out of Batista.

Deal with it


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Heel vs. heel at the main event of probably the biggest Wrestlemania ever? How's that going to work?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

haha! Batista makes a great heel.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its a fact I get gassed after 5 minutes
> 
> DEAL WITH IT


5 minutes? He gets gassed coming down the ramp..


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's a bit disheartening to think that they had to turn their "returning legend" heel just because they fucked up so poorly that the fans will absolutely crap on anything he's in. We're looking at a heel vs heel match at the main event of the biggest Wrestlemania of all time between a guy who has trouble getting decent reactions and a guy who gets gassed walking to the ring and who was just forced into turning heel by the fans.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Ziggles :mark: :mark: :mark:

Everyone knows you're going to lose, but I'm still cheering for you :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler getting a good pop and of course the WWE will use him for fodder to the shit Botchtista


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Not a bad promo IMO, I'm a fan of heel Dave


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Hot topic xD mao

Dat Ziggler voice .....has it always been like that?? Lawls


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I liked that Batista promo.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank God they turned Batista heel.

He's going to be so much more entertaining after this :lol


Ziggler :mark: you're going to get squashed, my hearts going to break, but I'm still going to pop for you :cheer:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Great promo by Batista :clap

I wish there were more heels like this right now. Definitely feeling this Batista heel turn.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its a fact I get gassed after 5 minutes
> 
> DEAL WITH IT


I didn't see him getting gassed in the match with Ziggler... you dealwithit


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

It is truly amazing that Ziggler can still get a pop even after being buried as long as he has.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That promo by Batista was really well done.... (Y)

Good heel turn


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

Heel, Face...Boretista is still just a musclebound lurch with no cardio. Shame Ziggler will be fed to this dipshit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Da MastaMind said:


> It is truly amazing that Ziggler can still get a pop even after being buried as long as he has.


Yeah, I still don't get why they don't push Ziggler to at least a nice IC or US title run. He doesn't even have to be a Main Eventer


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Christian looks like a badass with the suit and the sunglasses. :mark: 

Still don't like this super Sheamus gimmick since his face turn, though.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol at the haters in here. Like Batista said he is going to desrtory your heros, starting with Ziggler tonight and then he will win the title at WM DEAL WITH IT. U can call him gassed all you want he is winning the title DEAL WITH IT. Not Daniel Bryan, not CM Punk, BATISTA BATISTA is winning


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Id love to see Cesaro give the giant swing to Henry.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Cesaro :3 :3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> lol at the haters in here. Like Batista said he is going to desrtory your heros, starting with Ziggler tonight and then he will win the title at WM DEAL WITH IT. U can call him gassed all you want he is winning the title DEAL WITH IT. Not Daniel Bryan, not CM Punk, BATISTA BATISTA is winning


Yeah the the WWE universe is going to shit all over it.

Batista is crap and he is everything that is wrong with who the WWE pushes and the WWE wonders why fans shit all over the product and hijack their shows


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> That promo by Batista was really well done.... (Y)
> 
> Good heel turn


Especially considering the situation where the options were so limited and a heel turn was pretty much the only way to go, it really went good and it was a well executed promo. Wish it had been on live TV though


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

imthemountie said:


> Especially considering the situation where the options were so limited and a heel turn was pretty much the only way to go, it really went good and it was a well executed promo. Wish it had been on live TV though


He should have used that promo on raw. Made no sense to do it on a taped SD.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

Maybe they'll make the Boreton/Boretista match an Oxygen tank stretcher match. That way Big Dave can get to the back without having to exert his poor widdle self.

I wonder if he has to rehearse his "moveset" to remember it..Punch, punch, punch, Boretista bomb..Wait, dammit, it was punch, punch, Boretista bomb...


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

the strength of Cesaro is incredible


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here we go with Big E no selling all those power moves by Cesaro and kicking out at one.

Big E is such crap


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> He should have used that promo on raw. Made no sense to do it on a taped SD.


but why do u care???

"Batista is crap and he is everything that is wrong with who the WWE pushes and the WWE wonders why fans shit all over the product and hijack their shows"


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think half the people know what the word gassed means. They like to throw it out everytime they see Batista in the ring. Haters gotta do their jobs though. #DealWithIt


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

O' Death said:


> Maybe they'll make the Boreton/Boretista match an Oxygen tank stretcher match. That way Big Dave can get to the back without having to exert his poor widdle self.
> 
> I wonder if he has to rehearse his "moveset" to remember it..Punch, punch, punch, Boretista bomb..Wait, dammit, it was punch, punch, Boretista bomb...


Well Botchtista is in there with the right guy.

RAndy "rest hold" Orton


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He should have used that promo on raw. Made no sense to do it on a taped SD.


Yeah that shit on Raw sounded so Cena-esque with the 'they can boo me, it's just being real' crap, should've just went full blown heel


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah the the WWE universe is going to shit all over it.
> 
> Batista is crap and he is everything that is wrong with who the WWE pushes and the WWE wonders why fans shit all over the product and hijack their shows


and Batista will shit on them (wwe universe) right back DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow Cesaro is such a boss getting Henry in that finisher.

Holy crap :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Getting chills from this tension between Swagger and Cesaro and that Cesaro finish was :mark:


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Well Botchtista is in there with the right guy.
> 
> RAndy "rest hold" Orton


Lol, yeah.

Gassed: Worn out, tired, exhausted, "sucking wind". For the boretista mark who said we don't know what it meant..there you go.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Getting chills from this tension between Swagger and Cesaro and that Cesaro finish was :mark:


Hopefully we get a WM match between the two and it better not be in the pre show.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

O' Death said:


> Lol, yeah.
> 
> Gassed: Worn out, tired, exhausted, "sucking wind". For the boretista mark who said we don't know what it meant..there you go.


problem is it didn't happen in the match with ziggler...


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

So Sheamus was in Vickie office the entire time just listening to their conversation without being notice? okay.

Also good show of strength for Cesaro.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

O' Death said:


> Lol, yeah.
> 
> Gassed: Worn out, tired, exhausted, "sucking wind". For the boretista mark who said we don't know what it meant..there you go.


Did you see him on Raw? He was sucking wind big time. You don't call that gassed? He could barely get out his promo after his match on raw he was sucking wind so badly






You don't think that is begin gassed?


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

"I know TWO WHOLE MOVES!" Deal with it!!

"I'm about as entertaining as a Foghat concert" Deal with it!!

"I can't even walk down the ramp without needing a respirator" Deal with it!!!


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did you see him on Raw? He was sucking wind big time. You don't call that gassed? He could barely get out his promo after his match on raw he was sucking wind so badly


He was too gassed to duck the ADR kick and ADR telegraphed that hold for a mile.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

michelem said:


> problem is it didn't happen in the match with ziggler...


??? They didn't even show that match yet


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

O' Death said:


> Lol, yeah.
> 
> Gassed: Worn out, tired, exhausted, "sucking wind". For the boretista mark who said we don't know what it meant..there you go.


Going to take a guess you're referring to me as the "boretista mark". Nah, not really a mark for Batista, but I don't hate the guy like some seem to do here. I can appreciate what he brings to the table. Anyway, I think alot of people are very selective when it comes to using the term gassed. Next time when Batista has a match, and you see him breathing hard or whatever it is you observe, just take a look at the opponent and you will see them doing the same thing. I doubt they are gassed. You guys just toss that term out too loosely due to your biased dislike/hatred towards Batista. Plain and simple.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

imthemountie said:


> ??? They didn't even show that match yet


well i got a streaming...


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

imthemountie said:


> ??? They didn't even show that match yet


I'm guessing he's referring to the heel work and the dropkick...


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did you see him on Raw? He was sucking wind big time.


lol he could barely talk. Dude was spitting all over the place.

He needs to work his ass off over the next month


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

O' Death said:


> I'm guessing he's referring to the heel work and the dropkick...


no...i already saw the match...


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

Here's two guys who've gone stale mostly due to writing..

Both are very good at what they do, but it's hard to overcome bad writing. The crowd couldn't care less.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

O' Death said:


> Here's two guys who've gone stale mostly due to writing..
> 
> Both are very good at what they do, but it's hard to overcome bad writing. The crowd couldn't care less.


Fans are already sick of Sheamus and he just came back.

I cant wait until ADR leaves, and Christian just needs to retire.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

imthemountie said:


> lol he could barely talk. Dude was spitting all over the place.
> 
> He needs to work his ass off over the next month


Yes, he could do it. He needs a very good cardio program with some DDP Yoga. And Yes, this alone would make him entertaining again.

Will he do it? Remains to be seen.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

ADR could benefit from an extended absence. About a year would do it. Go back to Mexico, get the feel back of that type of wrestling and come back, perhaps as a face. If he sticks around though, he's just going to drop down the card through simply nobody giving a damn.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

michelem said:


> well i got a streaming...


Gotcha. Wasn't it a quick squash though? I mean I hope you're right but based on the Del Rio matches he had a way's to go stamina wise


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

O' Death said:


> Yes, he could do it. He needs a very good cardio program with some DDP Yoga. And Yes, this alone would make him entertaining again.
> 
> Will he do it? Remains to be seen.


when you see the match with ziggler you'll realize he's doing it


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

imthemountie said:


> Gotcha. Wasn't it a quick squash though? I mean I hope you're right but based on the Del Rio matches he had a way's to go stamina wise


well it lasted 10 minutes...not much...but he looked quite better than against del rio


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

O' Death said:


> Yes, he could do it. He needs a very good cardio program with some DDP Yoga. And Yes, this alone would make him entertaining again.
> 
> Will he do it? Remains to be seen.


I was impressed with his mic work tonight, hopefully he can put on a half decent match tho


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

A squash match isn't a good example if that's what happens.

I have always hated squashes. To me, it drops the entire history of the 'squashee" into not meaning a thing. It's even worse when it's 2 guys getting squashed by 1. It seems to hurt the entire business(other org. included) down a notch whenever it happens. Andre used to do it vs former tag champions..how does that make anyone else who lost or beat them look?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

imthemountie said:


> I was impressed with his mic work tonight, hopefully he can put on a half decent match tho


Batista is a better heel than face because he is not very likable.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

My fucking God...Dat SuperKick!!!


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

If 10 minutes, then he IS doing the cardio work.

Roman Reigns seems to be doing the same lately which is going to help immensely down the line.


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm not just feeling Christian now. I don't know why but this "I don't give a damn" idea he has going on now still does not make me want to invest much interesting in him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Hopefully we get a WM match between the two and it better not be in the pre show.


WWE would be stupid doing that. They were already stupid enough to book a ME without the guy carrying the show in Cena's absence, and generating insane popularity in DB. So it would be another dumb mistake to keep Cesaro off the actual MANIA card when he's been giving them nothing but quality and brought some solid attention to their debut NXT arrival.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

If he IS doing cardio, and improves, together with this heel turn(To me, the heel/face turn is WWE's fault with crap writing) then yes, he could become very good to watch.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Batista is a better heel than face because he is not very likable.


IMO the dislike stems mostly from the fact that he took Bryan's spot and got a push he didn't deserve. People have every right to resent him for that but I disagree that he is unlikeable


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Wow Cesaro is such a boss getting Henry in that finisher.
> 
> Holy crap :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Highlight of the show. I hope Big-E was watching so he can see how to take it properly


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WWE would be stupid doing that. They were already stupid enough to book a ME without the guy carrying the show in Cena's absence, and generating insane popularity in DB. So it would be another dumb mistake to keep Cesaro off the actual MANIA card when he's been giving them nothing but quality and brought some solid attention to their debut NXT arrival.


I agree 100% but how many amazing WM matches have been delegated to the pre show year after year.

Remember the year DB was put in the pre show when he was over? I could easily see them doing it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

imthemountie said:


> IMO the dislike stems mostly from the fact that he took Bryan's spot and got a push he didn't deserve. People have every right to resent him for that but I disagree that he is unlikeable


I don't even mean that. I mean even when he was heel back in the RA era. He was always a much better heel than a face IMO.

I just mean IMO Batista is a natural heel.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

I never saw it as "bryan's spot". I resented it because it was a slap in the face to guys who wrestle all the time getting shoved aside for this unknown commodity. (Unknown as he's been gone 4 years and it being obvious nobody tested him for his ringwork). I used to hate it when Hogan could go do movies and come back and immediately being given the title too.


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

Future midcarder right here


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RUSEV AND HIS BIG BAD THEME MUSIC.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat rac on lana :mark::mark:


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

Dammit. I thought Russev was going to wrestle.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose and Rollins are way better than Reigns.

I cant wait until Reigns is further exposed and delegated to jobber status like Ryback is


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Rollins being the mediator in The Shield :banderas

It's going to be a sad day when The Shield disbands


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rusev is a future Kozlov


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I don't even mean that. I mean even when he was heel back in the RA era. He was always a much better heel than a face IMO.
> 
> I just mean IMO Batista is a natural heel.


Oh yeah I can agree with that. He can be entertaining as a heel if he put on a half decent match, that's a big if though


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

Rollins is the one who's mic work has improved greatly. I fear that when they break up he'll be jobbed out or put in pointless matches...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Rollins and Ambrose are definitely going to be the workhorses when this group splits up... I'd love to see them go a little longer, but I won't complain when those two are tearing up the ring and mic week in and out. Reigns has potential, they just need to give him more ring and mic time to work out the kinks. This is really the first stretch he's had that time for himself.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

LOL @ Ambrose doin his shoulder lean dance once rollins started to pump the group up..


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

48 posts..Geez. Sounds like I'm a noob. 

Through complete screwing by AOL, I lost my password to my other account, Shadowcran, and can't get it back. They fubared my email so I finally got away from that real dinosaur(aol) and got a new one.

Anyways, I'm going to watch Boretista closely in this match. If entertaining, I'll stop the Bore part.

However, Bootista fits him if he's a good heel.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

O' Death said:


> I never saw it as "bryan's spot". I resented it because it was a slap in the face to guys who wrestle all the time getting shoved aside for this unknown commodity. (Unknown as he's been gone 4 years and it being obvious nobody tested him for his ringwork). I used to hate it when Hogan could go do movies and come back and immediately being given the title too.


Yes alot of fans did for that reason, but I'm sure alot of Bryan marks despise him solely for him being there over Bryan as well. Like I said, I can't fault either point of view


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cole NO Batista started his career with the Dudleys

What an idiot


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Definitely piped in chants during the Batista match lol

BTW, that blonde with Rusev is hot


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

I have yet to hear a cm punk
chant and batista is quite over!


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

ok, he's being slow and deliberate...good sign and fits the heel persona. Plus he is conserving energy..

IS DDP doing his magic with him or someone else?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

lol at "Bryan's spot". This reminds me of when Val Venis went off about Melina acting like Trish took her spot that one time. "It's Vince McMahon's spot!"


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

has Dolph ever pinned someone with his Fame Asser?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

6 minutes in and Batista sucking wind

he is working his match my slower than normal to hide that fact


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

I've heard Cole with that before...who has Ziggler put out in the past 5 years with a sleeperhold?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Ziggler


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> 6 minutes in and Batista sucking wind
> 
> he is working his match my slower than normal to hide that fact


what match are you watching lol he looks great out there


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cole NO Batista started his career with the Dudleys
> 
> What an idiot


Reverend D-Von actually to be exact.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Penis head Batista wins.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Ziggler.


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

Batista is fucking trash heel or face. Fuck him. I can't believe they fed him Ziggler who has a million times more talent that him.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

He looked better, but still a long way to go. Remember, Ziggler is the sell master and can make anyone look good.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah, just saw the match with Batista and Ziggler. It was not a bad match. Don't wanna hear that gassed bullshit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> what match are you watching lol he looks great out there


He looked good but that doesn't change the fact he was still sucking wind after 6 minutes into the match.

Its ok to admit that. He still did a pretty terrible batista bomb though.

But that was his best match since being back


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Reverend D-Von actually to be exact.


True, it was just D Von at that point. But I guess the Deacon Batista doesn't count.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How does the lantern magically get lit again right after Bray blows it out


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn, this Bray promo is good.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bray's promo is giving me  LIFE!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bray has come a long way with his promos since the NXT Husky Harris days


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey look whos here HHH


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Wyatt the preacher :banderas


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Legit laughed in wonder @ Bray breaking into 'What A Wonderful World'.

This fucking guy. 

:banderas


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Aj 10/10 Lee!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: every time The Shield and The Wyatts around about to collide


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family has got to be one of the best feuds WWE has ever done in a while.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat ass on cameron!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

lmfao. cameron looks so silly doing the cheer thing by herself

waiting for this aj face turn like crazy.

and fucking love wyatts vs shield. something about anti-hero shield that makes me :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'Come on boys...you heard your daddy!'


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they show her road rage on TV LOL
I hope that was set up and not real or is i was that guy in the blue car, id sue


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow, Cameron's annoying lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I hate Cameron even more now. And I don't even watch Total Divas. She's annoying. fpalm


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

The coveted "pissbreak" title.

And yes. GOD! Cameron is annoying.

Just do away with the divas already. Go find some women's wrestlers.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Stop screaming. STFU.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF is with that screaming. She is so annoying fire that bitch


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> 'Come on boys...you heard your daddy!'


I loved that line! Bray delivered it perfectly and it really added to the moment. I love you're sig too! Acid Bath fucking rocks


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Cameron can't even dive off the corner properly. She sucks.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

Cameron's screaming is more annoying than Cesaro's yodeling(man, I hated that gimmick)


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> How does the lantern magically get lit again right after Bray blows it out


 I always wondered that, for some reason I can see botchedspot make a comic about it..


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Love that Taker/Brock promo. The music is just :banderas


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> so they show her road rage on TV LOL
> I hope that was set up and not real or is i was that guy in the blue car, id sue


Most likely was scripted like most 'reality TV' stuff. But yeah she is garbage lol that screaming


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

WTF happened to Alex Riley, I thought he was Josh Matthews for a second


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow they really turn down DBs cheers on SD

what a joke


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> wow they really turn down DBs cheers on SD
> 
> what a joke


fpalm


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

You have to hand it to Billy Gunn & Road Dogg for still being able to go like this.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Lol at people joking on Cameron :lol. Ol girl is straight a G to me :dance :cheer :jesse


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Daniel Bryan's running knee is a thing of beauty.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:ti Bryan said he's gonna show HHH a knee plus on Smackdown post show on the Network


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

#knee+player


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

???
They're so wishy-washy with the RAs right now. On air they're bitching at each other and there's tension and then backstage they're smiling and drinking from the same water bottle???
WWE what are you doing.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

Holy shit. Bray's Promo was awesome!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

did Cesaro give Kane an interview on Smackdown in America, or was that only on Sky Network? I just watched him interview Kane but Cesaro was speaking...not english.


oh wow, on Sky it's called "No Way Out" instead of "Elimination Chamber." Probably something to do with Germany and chambers.

They should just turn the SHIELD face, let them run as faces against the corporate or helping out Bryan take on Corporate. Then have them split with them turning whatever.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> lol at the haters in here. Like Batista said he is going to desrtory your heros, starting with Ziggler tonight and then he will win the title at WM DEAL WITH IT. U can call him gassed all you want he is winning the title DEAL WITH IT. Not Daniel Bryan, not CM Punk, BATISTA BATISTA is winning


LOL You were the guy talking about hypocrisy, right? F*ck off


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Just wanted to say Seth Rollins more and more each week is looking like an all-rounder. Big big props to him, stepping up in his promos. He is going to fly when he is a face. This 'tweener' style Shield is actually coming across pretty well.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Batista with a decent looking EmmaBomb tonight.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, that wasn't a very good Smackdown, guess Wyatts/Shield segment was the highlight. Batista match was slow. Tag mainevent was about as basic as it gets, though the Old Age Outlaws chants made me laugh.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Solid promo from Batista, I hope we see more of his 2010 self as a heel because he was great then. The Ziggler match wasn't bad I thought. Was cool to see him squash that rag-doll. Didn't really watch anything else other than the backstage segment when Cesaro spoke German.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Batista promo was brilliant.

:lol dolph jobber.

Wyatt promo was also brilliant. I'm really loving Wyatt/Cena so far. Yup, I dig it. Cena as the plastic and false hero we're told we need and Bray's crusade to take him down. Awesome.

Shield disobeying orders from 'daddy' lol. Also really digging the implosion even if it's going to suck to see them split.

Decent enough show.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

So for the promo for UT vs Brock Lesnar they used that song from the Punisher-movie from 2004 or am i completely out and fishing?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> Love that Taker/Brock promo. The music is just :banderas


Ikr? "In Time" by Mark Collie is fucking epic.

They used it for his match with Triple H at WM 27 too, I believe.


Spittekauga said:


> So for the promo for UT vs Brock Lesnar they used that song from the Punisher-movie from 2004 or am i completely out and fishing?


They did.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

SD was okay this week the Diva's match was a piss break but that's to be expected. Making references to attitude got me all excited y'all :austin


----------

